# Problema con fusible de plancha



## MEDMERIZE (Ene 12, 2014)

hola buenas noches.. mi problemas es que estoy reparando una plancha y llegue  la conclucion de que es el fusible por que no tiene continuidad, el problema es este, por que no puedo desoldar el fusible, esta justo donde la perilla de regulación de temperatura. creo que esta soldado con otro tipo de material debido a las altas temperaturas.. ustedes que dicen? que debo de hacer? 

un cordial saludo espero sus respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2014)

Hablás de una plancha para cabello ?


----------



## MEDMERIZE (Ene 12, 2014)

no no, es una plancha de ropa no creo que este soldado con estaño por que sino se derretiría con el calor de la plancha


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2014)

MEDMERIZE dijo:


> no no, es una plancha de ropa no creo que este soldado con estaño por que sino se derretiría con el calor de la plancha



*¿    Foto     ?*


----------



## MEDMERIZE (Ene 12, 2014)

el que esta marcado en circulo no puedo desoldar pertenece a una plancha a vapor marca oster ..  intente con el soldador pero no pasa nada mi soldador es bueno


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2014)

Cortás los alambes lo mas largos posibles y ponés el nuevo fusible con borneras pero desarmadas , solo utilizás el tubito con los dos tornillos y que no toque nada


----------



## MEDMERIZE (Ene 12, 2014)

si buena idea no se me avía ocurrido, bueno mañana cuento como me fue  un saludo gracias por responder


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2014)

Fijate que te quede firme y que no toque nada , ojo al apretar los tornillos que si los apretas *demasiado* , cortás los cables 

Saludos !


----------



## Manuel51 (Ene 13, 2014)

En la imagen no se ve muy bien, pero creo que eso no es un fusible normal y corriente. Parece ser un fusible térmico, un sistema de seguridad por si hay algún corto o falla el termostato. Se puede puentear sin problemas aunque se pierde algo de seguridad.

Saludos.


----------



## elbardila (Ene 13, 2014)

Saludos. Cuando el fusible termico se funde es porque el automatico de control de temperatura no esta regulando como deviera, por lo tanto se deve revisar dicho automatico, limpiar los contactos y si es necesario calibrarlo.


----------

